# School Daze!!!



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Hey boys...
Just got back from my lake. No fishing this trip, only work around the ranch..
Say...why is it that when people know your a plumber, they can't leave you alone for a minute when they don’t have a question to ask or a problem for you to solve.
Check this out….
The old lady that lives down the bend in the river is having a BBQ for some of her cronies. She invites me. I get there and she says “hey TL, I just filled up my 20 pounder for my Barbie and my Barbie burns at 40,000 btu’s per/hr. At full throttle, how long can I burn the steaks before the tank runs dry.” Now jeeze….My first response is to give her the generic answer. That being between 3-5 hours. But I know because she thinks I know, I gotta be more exact. I gotta give her a pin point answer and I gotta be able to back it up with detail.
So, my question is….what’s the answer based on sea-level atmospheric? Do the math boys and show me the answer? After all, it is that time of year!! Get those old brain molecules off the couch and get on with it!!!!
tl


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

3hr. 32min.& 21 sec.thats if the grill is facing north and the tank is 83/4 in. off the ground and has a # 50 orfice with a stainless steel flux capacitor!!!!!


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Gotta stick to gynicology leak.....
:whistling2:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

was my mathmatic equision wrong? hummmmm! cant be wrong? oh yea 7-3/8 off the ground-3hr.32min.&6sec. has to be right this time!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

About 431000 btu per 20lb bottle. Little over 11 hours.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

p.s. Math sucks. Google, however, ROCKS!


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

No,no.no
Google sucks. It's NOT 431000 btu's and it's NOT just over 11
hmmmmmm
tl


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

sounds awfully like a question from a Gas Exam...


4.73-gallon x 91,600 BTU/gallon = 433000 BTU CAPACITY

433,000 TANK / 40,000BTU/HR = 10.8 HRS


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Good boy SPH
You can move to the front of the class.
Slightly different way....same result

20lbs= .64cu/ft
1 cu/ft liquid= 270cu/ft vapour

.64x270x2500= 432,000/40,000= 10.8

Ain't numbers fun!!!
tl


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Did ya get some steak?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Um, MR. Lake dude, Uh, my crayon like, uh, it like broke again.


----------

